# My igf-1 blog



## THEIGF-1MAN (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok guys, Ive been getting requests to post my IGF-1 blog, as you can see from my handle I love my IGF-1 and I would consider my self an expert and specialist in IGF-1 because Ive been using it since the 90s. I was one of the first to get it from Gropep Australia in the 90s when they first developed and patented the product. Since then Ive sourced it through stem cell researchers here in the US and other contacts. Let me first stipulate Im not a scientist, and Im only interested in "real world applications." I don't care what works for others or what looks good on paper or in theory, everyone on the internet simply regurgitates what they heard or read on the internet. Very few users have actually used real igf-1 and secondly most users do not apply it correctly or long enough. Personally I don't do 4 week cycles, I do 8 week cycles. Because I feel 4 weeks is way too short considering IGF-1 creates new muscle cells and tissues so why seize it at the 4 week mark when those new muscle cells and gains are developing? Four weeks is not enough time to solidify permanent gains. Eight weeks is more appropriate and realistic to solidify those gains as the new muscle cells(nerve cells and bone cells) have reached more maturity. Again this is what works for me, so don't come here into my thread and tell me what works for me and what doesn't work for me. If you disagree with my opinion and experiences that's fine, we can agree to disagree. But don't bother with the pissing contest here because I'm not going to be skewed, as I have been using this stuff while guys were still in high school or middle school. Ive administered it to pro's, discussed it with stem cell scientists etc. The purpose of this thread is to post and blog my experiences, to educate and help others. Again I repeat, I'm posting strictly from my real world experiences. I don't care about your research or theories. Its very easy for everyone to be the internet guru and expert behind their PC. Im only interested in what has worked for me and regenerated all my tissues and muscle.  Hope this helps.....

Ok, my boy who's a pro(did very well recently) got me 10mg of Long R3 from gasantiaging.com, he swears by their IGF-1, its what he uses. Anyway, he got me onto their product. I didn't pay for it cause he owed me and we help each other out. I'm trialing the product and blogging it here. Will blog everything- good and bad side effects, lets see if it lives up to his hype? He knows I'm an IGF-1 specialist lol.
I have no affiliations or associations to any suppliers, sources or peptide companies. I simply care what is best for me and my body and Im only concerned with real IGF-1. Don't care from whom. 

I want to keep the cycle and blog simple, not complicated as they say KISS(Keep It Simple Stupid). Im not going to get into fancy scientific words and theories, Im going to keep this very realistic and practical so the average Joe benefits.'

BLOG:
Thus far today 2/25/14 I have 10 x 1mg vials ready to start. Will be taking 100mcg/day cause I want to feel this thing right away!
Then I can drop down if its too strong. I have my first bottle mixed, 50/50 AA/BA. Will be pinning IM in delts, legs and injuries.
Diet will be high protein and enough carbs to prevent hypoglycemia which is common with IGF-1. I usually go hypo in 30min after an IM shot. Will do 50mcg am before training and 50mcg pm after training. Priority is fat loss(which always happens to me with IGF), pure lean muscle(new muscle cells) and improved healing of nagging injuries(shoulder,knee). Im not taking anything else(at all) with this IGF-1, this way I can pinpoint all the effects without any interference from anything else. Will be taking my first shot in a few hours. 
My commencing stats 245lbs/6 ft/12% BF. 

Will keep you all posted.....

ps- sorry for the long post, if its too long. Please don't jump in my thread and tell me what I should and shouldn't do. If you don't like my thread or if my experiences bother you then simply go away and don't read my thread. Otherwise please ask questions, leave comments and contribute positively to the thread. We're all here to learn.


----------



## bucknaked (Feb 25, 2014)

I had a chance to use it when it first came out as well back in the 90s but couldnt wrap my head around the cost of such a little vial... Here in the mid-west they were sellin for $500 per 1gram... One of my buddies took it and had some pretty amazing results...


----------



## rambo99 (Feb 25, 2014)

Interesting,  definitely will be following.  Good luck.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Feb 25, 2014)

Took the first shot, pinned 50mcg in delts. Started sweating within 40  minutes, appetite was right up and was craving sugars- all the typical  symptoms of hypoglycemia. Right hand and arm very tingly 2 hrs later.  Got a quick training session in, still felt hypo during my workout  session so had to squash down a gatorade. Was just a quick session, a  lot of functional strength and cardio. Legs got very pumped during  cardio. Will blog my evening shot and how I feel after first night sleep  on this stuff. So far so good, way too early though to draw any  conclusions. Im doing this over the long haul. So far no bad reactions  to the injections. Ive seen where other brands just drop off their  effects from the 2 week mark, so patience will tell.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Feb 25, 2014)

bucknaked said:


> I had a chance to use it when it first came out as well back in the 90s but couldnt wrap my head around the cost of such a little vial... Here in the mid-west they were sellin for $500 per 1gram... One of my buddies took it and had some pretty amazing results...



I know what you mean brother, it costed an arm and a leg. That's because it was under patent in the 90s. Gropep(Australia) held the patent and were exporting it to the USA, Sth Africa, UK, etc. I was around in the 90's when the IGF-1 supplier was supplying Dorian Yates, Milos Sarcev and Sonny Shmidt, and they were paying a fortune for that real deal in the 90s. I know this because the supplier was a good friend of mine. 
Yes the results were pretty amazing as you stipulated.


----------



## bucknaked (Feb 25, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> I know what you mean brother, it costed an arm and a leg. That's because it was under patent in the 90s. Gropep(Australia) held the patent and were exporting it to the USA, Sth Africa, UK, etc. I was around in the 90's when the IGF-1 supplier was supplying Dorian Yates, Milos Sarcev and Sonny Shmidt, and they were paying a fortune for that real deal in the 90s. I know this because the supplier was a good friend of mine.
> Yes the results were pretty amazing as you stipulated.



Apparently the original version is just as awesome as the modified LR3 because my buddy still goes on about how his hunger and strength went through the roof... Had I known how nuts the results were then I would have sold my second born for the money to buy it in those days... joke. But seriously, I dont think I could have ever imagined it being capable of doing what it does... No joke, what it did for me in three weeks would have taken 3 months without it. If there was a commercial for it, I'd have to insist they use my testimonial...


----------



## tl0311 (Feb 25, 2014)

how long are you waiting post workout? immediately? and whats your opinion on it binding to receptors and cancelling out MGF


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Feb 25, 2014)

bucknaked said:


> Apparently the original version is just as awesome as the modified LR3 because my buddy still goes on about how his hunger and strength went through the roof... Had I known how nuts the results were then I would have sold my second born for the money to buy it in those days... joke. But seriously, I dont think I could have ever imagined it being capable of doing what it does... No joke, what it did for me in three weeks would have taken 3 months without it. If there was a commercial for it, I'd have to insist they use my testimonial...



Agreed. It actually transforms your entire body's composition. Its almost as if it changes your genetics. It brings my stomach and waist right in and just makes my muscles pop and protrude. Want I gain with IGF-1 in 4 weeks I take 16-20 weeks to gain with HGH(and that's using prescription Saizen), no shit! Ive always said HGH is very over rated, and IGF-1 is much more effective and of better value.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Feb 25, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> how long are you waiting post workout? immediately? and whats your opinion on it binding to receptors and cancelling out MGF



Within 60-90 min post workout, up to > 60min is a better range. 
I use the LongR3 version as it stays in the body much longer, I can actually go into hypo >48-72hrs after an injection if my sugars/carbs are not enough or consistent throughout the day. It binds strongly to muscles, intestines, bones, nerves.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Feb 25, 2014)

pinned my evening shot of 50mcg 45-60min post workout in the same muscles worked. I think 50mcg is too much because Im going into hypoglycemia rapidly after the shot, also my right hand is tingling to the point where I have dead arm, and have to lift my right hand with my left hand lol and then keep squeezing my hand. Anyway, feeling very relaxed and sleepy now especially after eating lots of carbs. Muscles feel very full and pumped. Def feeling much more insulin sensitive, which is a good sign. Off to bed now, will blog how my first night of sleep goes.


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Who's IGF are you using


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Feb 25, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> Who's IGF are you using



My pro buddy sourced it for me, he gets it from GAS(Global Antiaging Systems), i believe their site is gasantiaging.com


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Feb 26, 2014)

First night of sleep was well, very deep. It could be because I was tired so I'll be skeptical here. My right hand was still buzzing(tingling and numb) during sleep, woke up with dead hand lol. That's def the IGF-1. Not taking any shots today because Im resting(no training) plus this LR3 is still running through my veins(up to >48-72hrs). Im listening to my body and in tune with my body, so I feel this dose and frequency is plenty. Im going for optimum results with minimal side effects. In order to keep the side effects(hypoglycemia, numbing, CTS,) down I have to keep the dose and injection frequency down. Therefore Im just shooting pre and post workouts only.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Feb 27, 2014)

Pinned my morning am 50mcg shot before training, had to keep the sugars up cause Im going in to hypo quickly on this stuff, so I chewed down a couple of protein energy bars for quick sugars. Muscles were very pumped(def much more insulin sensitive). I have found IGF-1 to be the most effective substance for insulin sensitivity, so I can see its use in diabetic applications in the medical field. Word of wisdom, don't stack IGF-1 with insulin, I see that being a fatal combo of going into IMMEDIATE hypo and possibly coma. I know there's kamikaze's out there doing that combo.

Anyway, muscles are very full, energy in gym is right up-stamina, more sets, reps. Recovery feels better(to early to conclude) which makes sense from IGF-1. Going to run this over a long haul because I want the new attained muscle and tissue cells developed and maturated.   Going for 8 weeks as I want new cell growth and maturity particularly in my injured ligaments.  Have to be patient.


----------



## Gunnerjc (Feb 28, 2014)

Great blog so far! Excited to follow these results! Do you have other companies who you recommend from your experience with igf?


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Feb 28, 2014)

Gunnerjc said:


> Great blog so far! Excited to follow these results! Do you have other companies who you recommend from your experience with igf?



I recommend Gropep Australia(if you can get it) , but you'll pay a big premium! As they were the original developers with the patent from the early 90s.  My experiences with the IGF-1 from propeptides.net was good too, not sure if it was real LongR3. But nevertheless good. And so far the current  IGF-1 Im using from my pro buddy who sourced it from gasantiaging.com which Im blogging here, is very good so far based on my experience.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Feb 28, 2014)

Results thus far, I haven't put any body weight on but my body's composition has def changed, Im already leaner or looking leaner. This is creating the illusion of looking bigger and heavier. As my stomach fat is down, waist tighter and lower back leaner. Face is also leaner. Veins more visible on legs and shoulders too. I attribute this to improved insulin sensitivity, carbs not being stored as fat and my body using the body fat for energy(_lipolisis_)  and thermogenisis (as im def much warmer and sweat more). The fact I haven't dropped body weight but my body fat is clearly visibly lower demonstrates I have either put on/or held muscle whilst simultaneously shedding fat. Moving along....


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 3, 2014)

Results thus far @ 1 wk have been:
 2lb muscle gain
 BF down from 12% to 9%
Injuries feel much better! 
A 2lb muscle gain with a simultaneous 3% BF drop is rather dramatic in 1 week. Visually it looks like much more due to the illusion brought about by the bodys composition change. Cons and side effects thus far are:
My appetite is ridiculous through the roof(hard if you're dieting)
 I go into hypoglycemia rapidly(so have to keep my simple sugars up) 
My hand and feet tingle so much at times it can be very uncomfortable(nerve stimulation and growth possibly). 
Hope this helps....


----------



## Octupi (Mar 12, 2014)

Great information you're providing.  Thanks.

Are you still splitting daily dose to pre-workout and post-workout?  Still doing IM or SubQ at times?


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 12, 2014)

Sorry for the delayed reply, cycle is surprisingly going very well considering Im not training hard. Im training consistently but not as intense(giving my body a break). Thus far Im up to 249.7 lbs(on digital scales) and BF @ 8.2%. So this is significant taking into account my commencing stats and I haven't been training at 100%. So far Ive been on for just over 2 wks. Im impressed with this IGF-1. I was using the original back in the 90s from Gropep(which cost a fortune) and this is just as good. Will keep you posted.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 12, 2014)

Octupi said:


> Great information you're providing.  Thanks.
> 
> Are you still splitting daily dose to pre-workout and post-workout?  Still doing IM or SubQ at times?



Yes.
And yes to IM.


----------



## august40 (Mar 19, 2014)

Can Anyone Please tell me how much hexarelin and MGF I can take and how often and how long I can take it before desensitization? Any help will be very much APPRECIATED! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 20, 2014)

Great blog thus far! And yes, I remember the expensive receptor grade gropep.


----------



## SuperLift (Mar 20, 2014)

Awesome thread! Be cool if you could get some bloodwork done to. Not sure how much that would cost
though..


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 20, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> Great blog thus far! And yes, I remember the expensive receptor grade gropep.



Great to be of assistance.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 20, 2014)

SuperLift said:


> Awesome thread! Be cool if you could get some bloodwork done to. Not sure how much that would cost
> though..



Good idea, will look into it. 
Thus far Im concerned with symptoms and results.Which have been very good. This stuff is definitely better and superior then hgh. 
Will try to post as frequently as possible, just busy with work etc.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 20, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> My pro buddy sourced it for me, he gets it from GAS(Global Antiaging Systems), i believe their site is gasantiaging.com



I inquired with the website you got your igf-1 from, they are asking $1000 bucks a vial. What did you pay for it?


----------



## tl0311 (Mar 20, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> I inquired with the website you got your igf-1 from, they are asking $1000 bucks a vial. What did you pay for it?


 I am very interested as well


----------



## l69lou (Mar 20, 2014)

I was wondering if you would explain exactly how you mixed it and with what ? I have only heard of using bac stat water . What is the AA/BA you spoke of ? Also so you inject about  60 min PWO . Do you have a shake immediately after training with protein and carbs or wait till after you pin the IGF ? Thanks for doing this , I'm all over it !


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 21, 2014)

l69lou said:


> I was wondering if you would explain exactly how you mixed it and with what ? I have only heard of using bac stat water . What is the AA/BA you spoke of ? Also so you inject about  60 min PWO . Do you have a shake immediately after training with protein and carbs or wait till after you pin the IGF ? Thanks for doing this , I'm all over it !



I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 21, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> I inquired with the website you got your igf-1 from, they are asking $1000 bucks a vial. What did you pay for it?



More like $350 per 1mg.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 21, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> More like $350 per 1mg.



I am asking the OP what he paid for his.


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 22, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> I am asking the OP what he paid for his.



From the IGF-man

"Ok, my boy who's a pro(did very well recently) got me 10mg of Long R3  from gasantiaging.com, he swears by their IGF-1, its what he uses.  Anyway, he got me onto their product. I didn't pay for it cause he owed  me and we help each other out."

His were free from a friend who is an IFBB Pro. Hope that clears it up.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 22, 2014)

lol, It makes one thing crystal clear, you gave two completely different answers to the same question you were never asked in the first place I'm sure the OP can answer for himself move on.


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm not letting a good thread go down the tubes. You asked him what he paid for it, and he paid zero. When I'm interested in a subject, I READ the post(s), then apply reading comprehension. Have a great afternoon.


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 22, 2014)

So I CORRECT your LACK of reading comprehension "skills," and I lose "reputation" points to the tune of -237895?? Ok. LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 22, 2014)

OP, from your results, it sounds like you've done well. You mentioned AA and BA. Are you mixing with Acetic Acid, and Bacteriostatic water, and what's the mix you're using? I would guess half and half, but I'm probably wrong on that one.


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 22, 2014)

I tried to edit my old posts, but looks like I'm too late. Anyhow, apologies to HFO3. Depletion from cutting, and tren don't work well for my brain at times.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 23, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> I inquired with the website you got your igf-1 from, they are asking $1000 bucks a vial. What did you pay for it?


 
Its $1000/10mg vial. That's what I have.
I didn't pay for it, my pro buddy got it for me as stipulated above.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 23, 2014)

l69lou said:


> I was wondering if you would explain exactly how you mixed it and with what ? I have only heard of using bac stat water . What is the AA/BA you spoke of ? Also so you inject about  60 min PWO . Do you have a shake immediately after training with protein and carbs or wait till after you pin the IGF ? Thanks for doing this , I'm all over it !



50/50 acetic acid/bacteriostatic water. But bacteriostatic water alone is fine. I usually inject 30-60 min pre-WO and immediately post-WO then I take my protein drink with carbs to prevent any hypoglycemia.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 23, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> Its $1000/10mg vial. That's what I have.
> I didn't pay for it, my pro buddy got it for me as stipulated above.



Let me clear that up, so there's no confusion. I received 10mg(as 10 x 1mg vials) from my pro buddy, which he gave me free because he owed me. Devildog was correct. But yes GAS sell the 10mg vial for $1000 not the 1mg, therefore the 10mg equates to $100/mg. I know this because my buddy gave me their list so I can order direct.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 23, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> More like $350 per 1mg.[/QUOT
> 
> From their price list I received 1mg-$350, 5mg-$600, 10mg-$1000. Obviously the 10mg is best value and bang for your buck compared to the 1mg.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 23, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> OP, from your results, it sounds like you've done well. You mentioned AA and BA. Are you mixing with Acetic Acid, and Bacteriostatic water, and what's the mix you're using? I would guess half and half, but I'm probably wrong on that one.



You are correct half and half.
BTW Sodium chloride(Nacl) bacteriostatic water is the best.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 23, 2014)

Regarding mixing, i first mixed with AA/BA at a ratio of 50:50. But i will be mixing all future vials from now on with bacteriostatic water only. Specifically sodium chloride bacteriostatic water. Why? Because sodium chloride(saline) is identical to human blood ph @.09% Nacl , which works much better in the blood, hence why hospitals keep you on saline IV drips to survive and replenish. I have personally found the Nacl(saline) solvent not only works better but i feel much better on it. Nacl is also excellent and safe at preserving. Im going to avoid AA (Acetic Acid) because its literally acid as its name tells you. Acetic Acid is pretty much almost pure acid(ph 1 or 2) which is too dangerous I believe to inject direct into your blood stream. Acetic Acid is primarily used as a preservative solvent for wood and plastics, it was never meant to be injected into human blood. In chemistry its just used as a preservative solvent for matter. The internet copycat protocols of diluting igf1 with AA came from research studies with rats, not humans. In human applications of igf1 for dwarfism, diabetes they don't inject with AA solvent, they use bacteriostatic water with saline. Personally I also like to keep my blood and body alkalized so I avoid acids and acidity as much as i can.

This is my opinion and experiences regarding AA, you don't have to agree with me. Im just blogging my experiences, observations and thoughts. Hope this helps.


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 23, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> Regarding mixing, i first mixed with AA/BA at a ratio of 50:50. But i will be mixing all future vials from now on with bacteriostatic water only. Specifically sodium chloride bacteriostatic water. Why? Because sodium chloride(saline) is identical to human blood ph @.09% Nacl , which works much better in the blood, hence why hospitals keep you on saline IV drips to survive and replenish. I have personally found the Nacl(saline) solvent not only works better but i feel much better on it. Nacl is also excellent and safe at preserving. Im going to avoid AA (Acetic Acid) because its literally acid as its name tells you. Acetic Acid is pretty much almost pure acid(ph 1 or 2) which is too dangerous I believe to inject direct into your blood stream. Acetic Acid is primarily used as a preservative solvent for wood and plastics, it was never meant to be injected into human blood. In chemistry its just used as a preservative solvent for matter. The internet copycat protocols of diluting igf1 with AA came from research studies with rats, not humans. In human applications of igf1 for dwarfism, diabetes they don't inject with AA solvent, they use bacteriostatic water with saline. Personally I also like to keep my blood and body alkalized so I avoid acids and acidity as much as i can.
> 
> This is my opinion and experiences regarding AA, you don't have to agree with me. Im just blogging my experiences, observations and thoughts. Hope this helps.



Outstanding!! I was quite hesitant to go with acetic acid, but yes, am finding that sodium chloride bacteriostatic water would be the way to go. I've used gh for 15 years, and at first used the sterile water that came in the 126iu Serostim kits, but later learned bacteriostatic water helped prolong its refrigerated shelf life. I'm brand new to the peptide scene (besides gh and slin, which are "peptides"), and was wondering why the push for acetic acid. Paranoid Fitness from here pointed out that simple bacteriostatic water will work just fine, and I agree completely. Peptide company CEM shows ba and sodium chloride as a dillutant on their site, and when adding it all up (his advice, yours, HFO3's, CEM's site), believe plain, simple ba, or for me imo, sodium chloride bacteriostatic water is all anyone needs. http://www.medicalsupplyliquidators...e-water-for-Injection-USP-09-30ml-_p_244.html
0.9% Benzyl Alcohol
0.9% Sodium Chloride

Btw, great thread thus far! Hope to read more about your results. And yes, I have their list, and agree 10mgs split up among 1mg vials for a grand is a deal for legit receptor grade IGF. Take a look at gropep's site for the cost of 1mg receptor grade IGF OUCH!!!! https://gropep.com/product_families/igf-i-family/products/human-igf-i-receptor-grade--32
From your results, it sounds like you've got some good stuff on your hands!


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 23, 2014)

I have used igf (only twice ever) with AA, it is pretty nasty stuff, packs quite a bite.  I am interested to see if you still get hypo and the same results towards the end of the vial as you do in the beginning of it using only BW

It would be great if you post progress pics.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 23, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> Outstanding!! I was quite hesitant to go with acetic acid, but yes, am finding that sodium chloride bacteriostatic water would be the way to go. I've used gh for 15 years, and at first used the sterile water that came in the 126iu Serostim kits, but later learned bacteriostatic water helped prolong its refrigerated shelf life. I'm brand new to the peptide scene (besides gh and slin, which are "peptides"), and was wondering why the push for acetic acid. Paranoid Fitness from here pointed out that simple bacteriostatic water will work just fine, and I agree completely. Peptide company CEM shows ba and sodium chloride as a dillutant on their site, and when adding it all up (his advice, yours, HFO3's, CEM's site), believe plain, simple ba, or for me imo, sodium chloride bacteriostatic water is all anyone needs. http://www.medicalsupplyliquidators...e-water-for-Injection-USP-09-30ml-_p_244.html
> 0.9% Benzyl Alcohol
> 0.9% Sodium Chloride
> 
> ...



Very good observations. We have to remember the Acetic Acid(AA) theory is based on stabilizing and preserving solvents and matter ONLY, not to inject into the blood stream. Its no different then innjecting pure acidic vinegar into your blood, which is literally what some dare devil uneducated bodybuilders do when they don't have AA to dilute their IGF-1. This is all internet copycats and experimenters(guinea pigs), remember these were research studies conducted on RATS not humans. Even though some humans are rats lol j/k (I had to throw in). Most importantly, we have to understand all the research studies on IGF-1 were done on rats and not for human use. For human use, AA should not be injected into the blood stream. As I stipulated previously, AA is a solvent stabilizer used in industry for wood and plastic.
Sodium chloride bacteriostatic(Nacl BA) water is your best bet! Again this is my personal opinion and experiences, you don't have to agree or follow. As I know some internet gurus will have a different theory or opinion. If you want to inject Acetic Acid into your blood that's your prerogative, for me personally I'll stick with only sodium chloride (saline) BA.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 23, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> I have used igf (only twice ever) with AA, it is pretty nasty stuff, packs quite a bite.  I am interested to see if you still get hypo and the same results towards the end of the vial as you do in the beginning of it using only BW
> 
> It would be great if you post progress pics.



Yes its nasty, it stings(burns) because it is pure acid. The hypo effects and results of the product are not reflected by the water solvent but rather the product it self. 
Nacl BW preserves the product best and the shelf life or stability is going to be extended or determined by storage temperature. 
The purpose of the solvent type will merely dilute the product and determine the products shelf life.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 23, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> Yes its nasty, it stings(burns) because it is pure acid. The hypo effects and results of the product are not reflected by the water solvent but rather the product it self.
> Nacl BW preserves the product best and the shelf life or stability is going to be extended or determined by storage temperature.
> The purpose of the solvent type will merely dilute the product and determine the products shelf life.




lol, you misunderstand my point, no big deal... AA has been the "popular" method of reconstituting peptides because with BW it doesn't keep it's potency, allegedly. Make sense?


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 23, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> *Results thus far @ 1 wk have been:
> 2lb muscle gain
> BF down from 12% to 9%
> Injuries feel much better!
> ...




with respect friend: why don't you post up some pics to build your credibility, 38 posts from a new member making strong claims like these, well you know what I'm sayin...


----------



## tl0311 (Mar 23, 2014)

I use  ba water but my vials are 100 mcg and are used immediately upon reconstitution.  When I run out I'm probably going to end up with 1mg vials I'll still probably use ba as there has been numerous reports of it being stable for quite some tims.
I am pretty sure AA is horrendous for you as well.  I think the word I am looking for is necrosis at inj site
I have never gotten hypo from igf lr3 though.  Even at 100 mcg.


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 24, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> with respect friend: why don't you post up some pics to build your credibility, 38 posts from a new member making strong claims like these, well you know what I'm sayin...



I agree completely! I'm new here, but am an old school ironhead all the way w/ the rest of the goodies. I came here STRICTLY for the peptide "research," as I'm begging for an extra push over the turds who want to beat me, and will say I've never lost the amount of body fat you're claiming in this time frame. And that was on a STRICT diet. Help us out here OP, as I'm wondering what's up...


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 24, 2014)

Btw, I don't mean to doubt in any shape or form. However, when I worked a booth at the Arnold years ago, an IFBB Pro ALWAYS took my advice on where to get wings after the expo ended on Sunday. And since 99.9% of the world didn't knao a guy named Dorian, we had no worries going out to eat like hell! And yes, we spoke in great detail, and besides gropep he used, there wasn't anything else out there to compare. I didn't 'try' what he did. Wish I had... I hope your IGF at least compares to what worked 10+ yrs ago...


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 24, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> with respect friend: why don't you post up some pics to build your credibility, 38 posts from a new member making strong claims like these, well you know what I'm sayin...



I can't post pics of myself (unfortunately) for security and privacy purposes because of my work, let's just leave it at that.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 24, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> I agree completely! I'm new here, but am an old school ironhead all the way w/ the rest of the goodies. I came here STRICTLY for the peptide "research," as I'm begging for an extra push over the turds who want to beat me, and will say I've never lost the amount of body fat you're claiming in this time frame. And that was on a STRICT diet. Help us out here OP, as I'm wondering what's up...


If you have a problem loosing body fat rapidly or have never lost that amount, that is your problem, but don't tell me what I have lost and done. We are all individuals with seperate biochemistry and metabolisms. I have friends who diet all their life and loose nothing. I have friends who eat junk food all day and stay lean.
Factors such as thyroid, test:estrogen ratio, thermogenic drugs, cardio, etc all will make a difference. If you know anything about IGF-1 or have used it, you would know it uses fat for energy and makes users very insulin sensitive(excellent for getting lean). From your comments you know very little about IGF-1, you stipulated it yourself. Personally for me, nothing leans me out like IGF-1. It works better on me then thyroid, test, thermogens etc for leaning out.

Again, this is my blog and personal experiences. Im my first post at the very top of this blog, I wrote don't tell me what works for me. You can say what works for you, it doesn't mean its going to work on others and vica versa. My blog experience is to help and educate users on this extremely effective product, but yet it is extremely misunderstood.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 24, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> lol, you misunderstand my point, no big deal... AA has been the "popular" method of reconstituting peptides because with BW it doesn't keep it's potency, allegedly. Make sense?



Re-read my post, I already addressed this.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 24, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> Btw, I don't mean to doubt in any shape or form. However, when I worked a booth at the Arnold years ago, an IFBB Pro ALWAYS took my advice on where to get wings after the expo ended on Sunday. And since 99.9% of the world didn't knao a guy, named Dorian, we had no worries going out to eat like hell! And yes, we spoke in great detail, and besides gropep he used, there wasn't anything else out there to compare. I didn't 'try' what he did. Wish I had... I hope your IGF at least compares to what worked 10+ yrs ago...



I already addressed and stipulated Gropep (who were the first to produce IGF-1 in Australia during the 90s)- which coincidentally coincides with the time and era of dorian yates. Is it any wonder, Dorian yates used to get his igf-1 from Gropep Australia from my Australian friend who was supplying Dorian,Sonny Schmidt and several other pros in the 90s.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 24, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> I use  ba water but my vials are 100 mcg and are used immediately upon reconstitution.  When I run out I'm probably going to end up with 1mg vials I'll still probably use ba as there has been numerous reports of it being stable for quite some tims.
> I am pretty sure AA is horrendous for you as well.  I think the word I am looking for is necrosis at inj site
> I have never gotten hypo from igf lr3 though.  Even at 100 mcg.



Then chances(probability) are you were not using real IGF-1 LR3. Because the first symptom of IGF-1 is hypoglycemia, that's why its called "insulin-like" growth factor 1. Its actions and pathways are similar to insulin. 100mcg should drive you into deep hypo, unless you have lost of simple sugars in your system.


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 24, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> If you have a problem loosing body fat rapidly or have never lost that amount, that is your problem, but don't tell me what I have lost and done. We are all individuals with seperate biochemistry and metabolisms. I have friends who diet all their life and loose nothing. I have friends who eat junk food all day and stay lean.
> Factors such as thyroid, test:estrogen ratio, thermogenic drugs, cardio, etc all will make a difference. If you know anything about IGF-1 or have used it, you would know it uses fat for energy and makes users very insulin sensitive(excellent for getting lean). From your comments you know very little about IGF-1, you stipulated it yourself. Personally for me, nothing leans me out like IGF-1. It works better on me then thyroid, test, thermogens etc for leaning out.
> 
> Again, this is my blog and personal experiences. Im my first post at the very top of this blog, I wrote don't tell me what works for me. You can say what works for you, it doesn't mean its going to work on others and vica versa. My blog experience is to help and educate users on this extremely effective product, but yet it is extremely misunderstood.



Im not picking. Just was leery. Sounds like you've got the real deal. Keep us updated on your results. Good thread.


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 24, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> I already addressed and stipulated Gropep (who were the first to produce IGF-1 in Australia during the 90s)- which coincidentally coincides with the time and era of dorian yates. Is it any wonder, Dorian yates used to get his igf-1 from Gropep Australia from my Australian friend who was supplying Dorian,Sonny Schmidt and several other pros in the 90s.



Dorian is by far one of the nicest, most laid back pros I've ever met. He usually didn't hang out with the other pros, and certainly didnt go out partying Sunday night at the expo end. He was a wealth of information back when. Not just gear. Mainly training, and food. Anyhow, back to your thread. Keep up the good work.


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 24, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> Then chances(probability) are you were not using real IGF-1 LR3. Because the first symptom of IGF-1 is hypoglycemia, that's why its called "insulin-like" growth factor 1. Its actions and pathways are similar to insulin. 100mcg should drive you into deep hypo, unless you have lost of simple sugars in your system.



What are you doing to combat the hypoglycemia? (Do you keep glucose tabs on hand?) Keep posting. I wish I had bought the gropep back when, as yes, it made a hell of a difference from what I was told. Sounds like you've got the same thing, without the expensive price tag on it.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 26, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> What are you doing to combat the hypoglycemia? (Do you keep glucose tabs on hand?) Keep posting. I wish I had bought the gropep back when, as yes, it made a hell of a difference from what I was told. Sounds like you've got the same thing, without the expensive price tag on it.



I drink simple sugars such as apple juice, acai, fruit juice to counteract the hypoglycemia. Its much better to drink simple sugars then eat them, this way they hit your blood stream quicker and combat the hypo much quicker. I also make sure I eat evenly throughout the day so my blood sugar is constant and doesn't dip into hypo, as the igf-1 can do that unexpectedly throughout the day. 

IGF-1 is the best drug hands down in my opinion. Fortunately I have the real thing. I used the gropep igf1 when I was in Australia in the late 90s, as my good friend was the supplier getting it straight out of Gropep in Adelaide, Australia. It was good stuff(very expensive). Now the IGF-1 I have from GAS is much more stable because the igf1 from Gropep in the 90s used to be so sensitive, it would go off easier. Over the years IGF-1 has now become more stable.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Mar 26, 2014)

have you ran any igf-lr3 from any of the sponsor from here like bluesky,hardcore pep or purchase peptide . and all so how much would one need to run a 8 week cycle of say 100mcg a day maybe 5 days a week or is that to much for to long.in the past from these companys i have just ran one vial 1mg for like 3 to 4 weeks. so i would think if 1 vial lasted me 3 to  4 weeks that 2vials or 2mg would be close to enough for 8 weeks maybe even 3 vials 3mg? i went to gas site they have no way to buy do you just send them email or what you can pm me if you want.thanks


----------



## l69lou (Mar 26, 2014)

I just sent them a message on their website and told them I was interested in their products and asked for a list . Came a couple days later .


----------



## l69lou (Mar 26, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> 50/50 acetic acid/bacteriostatic water. But bacteriostatic water alone is fine. I usually inject 30-60 min pre-WO and immediately post-WO then I take my protein drink with carbs to prevent any hypoglycemia.


 I was wondering what is the reason for taking IGF-1 pre wo ? Wouldn't that tend to cause a crash in blood sugar during training or does a small meal before training take care of that ? Also what doseage did you use your first time with this peptide ? I am very interested in using this and have been reading everything I can get my hands on about it lately . But SO much of the info is contradictory or confusing . I am thinking about 50 - 80 mcg/day on training days for 6 weeks . What do you think ? Would it be best to split the dose as you do ? Sorry I ask so many questions , just trying to figure it out .


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 26, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> have you ran any igf-lr3 from any of the sponsor from here like bluesky,hardcore pep or purchase peptide . and all so how much would one need to run a 8 week cycle of say 100mcg a day maybe 5 days a week or is that to much for to long.in the past from these companys i have just ran one vial 1mg for like 3 to 4 weeks. so i would think if 1 vial lasted me 3 to  4 weeks that 2vials or 2mg would be close to enough for 8 weeks maybe even 3 vials 3mg? i went to gas site they have no way to buy do you just send them email or what you can pm me if you want.thanks



Ive only ever used 3 brands of IGF-1: Gropep, GAS and propeptides.net(don't know if they were sponsors here).  Ive been using since the 90s, so Im an old timer lol. I generally stick with the brands my pro buddy recommends and trials or what the anti-aging experts suggest. But personally I blog everything for my record purposes as Im generally very technical, meticulous  and scientific. You're wasting your time doing 3-4wks and dropping it. IGF-1 causes new and permanent cells(muscle,bone,cartilage,nerve,tendon)  therefore a sufficient cycle length is required to maturize those newly attained cells. Why drop your cycle at the 3-4wk point when the gains are developing? Its premature in my opinion. Remember these are my observations and experiences, I don't follow the internet copycat theories. I personally trial and observe what works best for me.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 26, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> have you ran any igf-lr3 from any of the sponsor from here like bluesky,hardcore pep or purchase peptide . and all so how much would one need to run a 8 week cycle of say 100mcg a day maybe 5 days a week or is that to much for to long.in the past from these companys i have just ran one vial 1mg for like 3 to 4 weeks. so i would think if 1 vial lasted me 3 to  4 weeks that 2vials or 2mg would be close to enough for 8 weeks maybe even 3 vials 3mg? i went to gas site they have no way to buy do you just send them email or what you can pm me if you want.thanks



I rank the GAS igf1 just as good as the Gropep, possibly better, which Im using currently. Because Ive found the GAS igf1 to be much more durable and stable then gropep. I used to get the gropep igf1 and by the time it got in my hands it had been degraded by 10-30% due to temp and handling, the stuff was just too ridiculously sensitive, add to that its whopping price! Therefore it doesn't become functional(too sensitive and too expensive). As for the propeptides.net igf1, it was def good, but don't know why it would put me into deep hypo then any other igf1. I could eat rice and sushi, drink coke and then 2 -4hrs later go into hypo again lol. It was very unpredictable....


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 26, 2014)

l69lou said:


> I was wondering what is the reason for taking IGF-1 pre wo ? Wouldn't that tend to cause a crash in blood sugar during training or does a small meal before training take care of that ? Also what doseage did you use your first time with this peptide ? I am very interested in using this and have been reading everything I can get my hands on about it lately . But SO much of the info is contradictory or confusing . I am thinking about 50 - 80 mcg/day on training days for 6 weeks . What do you think ? Would it be best to split the dose as you do ? Sorry I ask so many questions , just trying to figure it out .



Those are all good questions, and very relevant. I shoot pre WO because of the amazing pumps, strength and energy I get during the WO. To avoid hypo I always drink simple sugars immediately within 30min of my IGF-1 injections. A good meal with carbs before WO will help too. Its also essential you sip on a simple sugar drink throughout the WO to avoid hypo. A gatorade or simple carb drink will suffice. You will grow huge like this over time.  I recommend 50mcg 2x/day. More is not necessary.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 26, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> Those are all good questions, and very relevant. I shoot pre WO because of the amazing pumps, strength and energy I get during the WO. To avoid hypo I always drink simple sugars immediately within 30min of my IGF-1 injections. A good meal with carbs before WO will help too. Its also essential you sip on a simple sugar drink throughout the WO to avoid hypo. A gatorade or simple carb drink will suffice. You will grow huge like this over time.  I recommend 50mcg 2x/day. More is not necessary.



You're not kidding my man, just a couple weeks in on my first run of igf1 lr3 - I've been shooting 100mcg pre workout also and the pumps are AWESOME. Never experienced anything quite like it before.

Good log btw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 26, 2014)

HeyMrWaters said:


> You're not kidding my man, just a couple weeks in on my first run of igf1 lr3 - I've been shooting 100mcg pre workout also and the pumps are AWESOME. Never experienced anything quite like it before.
> 
> Good log btw.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes the pumps can be so much its crippling, muscles balloon out too. I don't like to get too pumped though, as then it restricts my training. I really love the strength effects it gives me when I shoot pre-WO.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 26, 2014)

Cycle is moving along nicely, sleep is very deep(vivid dreams), shoulder injury feels much better. Strength is through the roof. No bloat, so there's not much body weight gain like what you would experience with dbol/anadrol/test. Im interested in quality over quantity, wellness, anti-aging, power/strength, and conditioning. This stuff eats fat away for me. Very good quality product thus far. Im very pleased. Each shot makes me stronger, pumped etc. Will blog more, hope this helps.
I want this thread to be very informative and educational due to all the confusion and disinformation out there on this amazing and misunderstood product.


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 27, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> Cycle is moving along nicely, sleep is very deep(vivid dreams), shoulder injury feels much better. Strength is through the roof. No bloat, so there's not much body weight gain like what you would experience with dbol/anadrol/test. Im interested in quality over quantity, wellness, anti-aging, power/strength, and conditioning. This stuff eats fat away for me. Very good quality product thus far. Im very pleased. Each shot makes me stronger, pumped etc. Will blog more, hope this helps.
> I want this thread to be very informative and educational due to all the confusion and disinformation out there on this amazing and misunderstood product.



Great thread!


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 27, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> I drink simple sugars such as apple juice, acai, fruit juice to counteract the hypoglycemia. Its much better to drink simple sugars then eat them, this way they hit your blood stream quicker and combat the hypo much quicker. I also make sure I eat evenly throughout the day so my blood sugar is constant and doesn't dip into hypo, as the igf-1 can do that unexpectedly throughout the day.
> 
> IGF-1 is the best drug hands down in my opinion. Fortunately I have the real thing. I used the gropep igf1 when I was in Australia in the late 90s, as my good friend was the supplier getting it straight out of Gropep in Adelaide, Australia. It was good stuff(very expensive). Now the IGF-1 I have from GAS is much more stable because the igf1 from Gropep in the 90s used to be so sensitive, it would go off easier. Over the years IGF-1 has now become more stable.



Since I like cranberry juice so well, looks like I'll be stocking up on those small 8oz packs. And since the IGF can cause you to go hypo during the day, what are you doing to prevent slipping into hypo while asleep? I'm thinking I'd almost rather switch up to weights in the morning with the IGF injection, hoping to avoid going hypo while asleep at night.


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 27, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> Cycle is moving along nicely, sleep is very deep(vivid dreams), shoulder injury feels much better. Strength is through the roof. No bloat, so there's not much body weight gain like what you would experience with dbol/anadrol/test. Im interested in quality over quantity, wellness, anti-aging, power/strength, and conditioning. This stuff eats fat away for me. Very good quality product thus far. Im very pleased. Each shot makes me stronger, pumped etc. Will blog more, hope this helps.
> I want this thread to be very informative and educational due to all the confusion and disinformation out there on this amazing and misunderstood product.



I forgot to ask. Are you using anything else with the IGF? Test, gh, etc.,?


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 27, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> Since I like cranberry juice so well, looks like I'll be stocking up on those small 8oz packs. And since the IGF can cause you to go hypo during the day, what are you doing to prevent slipping into hypo while asleep? I'm thinking I'd almost rather switch up to weights in the morning with the IGF injection, hoping to avoid going hypo while asleep at night.



Cranberry juice is a good choice, you'll be fine you wont go into hypo while you're asleep because you will eat sufficiently throughout the day, complex carbs(eg rice, oats, pancakes, etc) throughout the day will offset any unexpected drop in blood sugar.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 27, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> I forgot to ask. Are you using anything else with the IGF? Test, gh, etc.,?



No not on this cycle, as I wanted to pin point and isolate the effects and results of the IGF-1. You can't do that if you're on a cocktail of drugs.

Though my previous IGF-1 cycle was a HGH/IGF-1 combo with a little test prop, and there was definitely a powerful synergy effect. The combo of hgh and igf1 allowed me to use half the dose of each respectively with a great overall effect. So for example instead of normally doing 4iu/day of hgh I could do 2iu/day with the igf1, and instead of doing 100mcg/day of igf-1, I can do 50-80mcg/day with the 2iu hgh.


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 27, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> No not on this cycle, as I wanted to pin point and isolate the effects and results of the IGF-1. You can't do that if you're on a cocktail of drugs.
> 
> Though my previous IGF-1 cycle was a HGH/IGF-1 combo with a little test prop, and there was definitely a powerful synergy effect. The combo of hgh and igf1 allowed me to use half the dose of each respectively with a great overall effect. So for example instead of normally doing 4iu/day of hgh I could do 2iu/day with the igf1, and instead of doing 100mcg/day of igf-1, I can do 50-80mcg/day with the 2iu hgh.



 I originally thought you had insulin, but since it's taking the fat off like this, it's encouraging. I also remember well over a decade ago, the few guys I know who used gropep, carried glucose tabs during the day.


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 27, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> Cranberry juice is a good choice, you'll be fine you wont go into hypo while you're asleep because you will eat sufficiently throughout the day, complex carbs(eg rice, oats, pancakes, etc) throughout the day will offset any unexpected drop in blood sugar.



I hate those fanny packs, but can see where one could be useful keeping a juice, some other carbs., etc., within instant reach. I can't/won't do a fanny pack lol, but will be keeping carbs close by with the IGF. Will probably keep my glocometer within reach as well.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 27, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> I originally thought you had insulin, but since it's taking the fat off like this, it's encouraging. I also remember well over a decade ago, the few guys I know who used gropep, carried glucose tabs during the day.



I don't do insulin, I actually stipulated not to use insulin with IGF-1, its just way too risky. I mentioned in the beginning of my blog thread, that I know a lot of bodybuilders are daredevils and stack insulin with IGF-1, but I highly do not recommend this, as its very dangerous and can put you into a very deep coma. Insulin is more common with HGH, as it counteracts the hyperglycemia of HGH. A lot of the pros dabble with insulin or depend on it to get so heavy on stage. Insulin w/hgh is poor man's real IGF-1, as the insulin hgh stack will facilitate endogenous IGF-1. The insulin provides the "insulin like" effects of IGF-1(hence the name "insulin like" growth factor-1) and the HGH provides the growth factors of IGF-1(hence the name insulin like "growth factor" - 1). 
Therefore I have a simple equation: insulin + HGH = IGF-1.

You wont need to carry glucose tabs, as I mentioned earlier a simple sugars drink if you start to feel hypo is much more effective, as the drink immediately raises your blood sugar, unlike having to breakdown food or glucose tabs.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 27, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> I hate those fanny packs, but can see where one could be useful keeping a juice, some other carbs., etc., within instant reach. I can't/won't do a fanny pack lol, but will be keeping carbs close by with the IGF. Will probably keep my glocometer within reach as well.



Not necessary, just eat constantly throughout the day and you will be fine. That is, keep your blood sugar levels constant and stable.


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 28, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> I don't do insulin, I actually stipulated not to use insulin with IGF-1, its just way too risky. I mentioned in the beginning of my blog thread, that I know a lot of bodybuilders are daredevils and stack insulin with IGF-1, but I highly do not recommend this, as its very dangerous and can put you into a very deep coma. Insulin is more common with HGH, as it counteracts the hyperglycemia of HGH. A lot of the pros dabble with insulin or depend on it to get so heavy on stage. Insulin w/hgh is poor man's real IGF-1, as the insulin hgh stack will facilitate endogenous IGF-1. The insulin provides the "insulin like" effects of IGF-1(hence the name "insulin like" growth factor-1) and the HGH provides the growth factors of IGF-1(hence the name insulin like "growth factor" - 1).
> Therefore I have a simple equation: insulin + HGH = IGF-1.
> 
> You wont need to carry glucose tabs, as I mentioned earlier a simple sugars drink if you start to feel hypo is much more effective, as the drink immediately raises your blood sugar, unlike having to breakdown food or glucose tabs.



I've done Humalog before, but won't again. Oh yes, it worked when building mass, but a family history of diabetes and common sense got the better of me. And yes, I'll have cranberry juice near by, as well as eating every 2.5hrs.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Mar 28, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> I've done Humalog before, but won't again. Oh yes, it worked when building mass, but a family history of diabetes and common sense got the better of me. And yes, I'll have cranberry juice near by, as well as eating every 2.5hrs.



You'll be fine then.

Yes insulin works for building muscle, but it doesn't discriminate and it can make you fat also if you're not careful as Insulin is a fat storing hormone.
Ive seen a lot of bodybuilders get fat on insulin. Its very tricky and only works if you're very lean already, not eating fats, and are insulin sensitive.

Stay away from insulin, IGF-1 will give you all the "insulin like" benefits without getting you fat, but rather getting you harder and leaner.
This IGF-1 I'm on now from GAS, makes me full as hell(even fuller then humalog/insulin) whilst making me simultaneously lean and strong. I also get the added benefit of tissue repair. The only problem is the excessive pumps(if that's a problem for you). IGF-1 is miles ahead of both insulin and HGH, its in another dimension,that's why its much newer(technologically advanced). The trick is getting real deal stable IGF-1 LR3, for me that's no longer an issue(fortunately).


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Apr 1, 2014)

UPDATE:

Ok Im 6wks into this cycle now, Im going for 8 wks total. I may even push this out 4 more wks bringing it out to a grand total of 12 wks complete- just to permanentize my gains and new cells. My numbers so far, Ive dropped 5.2% bodyfat and my total body weight is up 7.3lbs(on digital scale). Im very happy with these gains, as they are 100% quality gains in LBM free of water retention(with zero bloat). My natural test levels feel great as Im not using test or any AAS. Diet hasn't been perfect and training hasn't been daily. My Left knee injury tear has improved dramatically(as I have injected the igf-1 direct into my injured knee- I don't recommend this unless you know how to do prolotherapy and how to localize correctly into ligaments). My strength is the best its been (grip strength, explosive power, punching power, etc). I don't feel lethargic and gassed out like with test or AAS. The Side effect symptoms have been- very deep sleep(too deep at times), appetite right up, hand tingles, and hypoglycemia if I don't eat enough carbs early in the day. Overall Im very pleased with both this product and brand. Its very reassuring to have access to this product now.


----------



## Octupi (Apr 1, 2014)

I've gotten a little lost in this thread.  
Are you still doing 50-80mcg/day?  Subq or bi-laterally?  Pre and Post workout?
I'm thinking of trying propep IGF-1 LR3 as it was mentioned and so much cheaper than GAS.


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 1, 2014)

Octupi said:


> I've gotten a little lost in this thread.
> Are you still doing 50-80mcg/day?  Subq or bi-laterally?  Pre and Post workout?
> I'm thinking of trying propep IGF-1 LR3 as it was mentioned and so much cheaper than GAS.



I don't want to answer for the op, but his doses were listed, as well as when he injects. And the Gropep is $800/mg. GAS is much less.


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 1, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Ok Im 6wks into this cycle now, Im going for 8 wks total. I may even push this out 4 more wks bringing it out to a grand total of 12 wks complete- just to permanentize my gains and new cells. My numbers so far, Ive dropped 5.2% bodyfat and my total body weight is up 7.3lbs(on digital scale). Im very happy with these gains, as they are 100% quality gains in LBM free of water retention(with zero bloat). My natural test levels feel great as Im not using test or any AAS. Diet hasn't been perfect and training hasn't been daily. My Left knee injury tear has improved dramatically(as I have injected the igf-1 direct into my injured knee- I don't recommend this unless you know how to do prolotherapy and how to localize correctly into ligaments). My strength is the best its been (grip strength, explosive power, punching power, etc). I don't feel lethargic and gassed out like with test or AAS. The Side effect symptoms have been- very deep sleep(too deep at times), appetite right up, hand tingles, and hypoglycemia if I don't eat enough carbs early in the day. Overall Im very pleased with both this product and brand. Its very reassuring to have access to this product now.



I wouldn't blame you a bit for 12 weeks. The 4 week cycles IMO, came from what people are now calling "bro-science." I've never been able to figure out the 4 week ideas as I use GH 365 days/year.


----------



## Octupi (Apr 1, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> I don't want to answer for the op, but his doses were listed, as well as when he injects. And the Gropep is $800/mg. GAS is much less.



I wasn't considering Gropep...rather propeptides.net which was also listed.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Apr 1, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> I don't want to answer for the op, but his doses were listed, as well as when he injects. And the Gropep is $800/mg. GAS is much less.



Correct.
It was already listed and reinterated, but I will write it again- 50mcg pre-workout and 50mcg post workout. All shots are IM ONLY.
And yes Gropep is $800+/mg and GAS is $100-$350/mg depending on the quant. I got the GAS list and you can get 1mg @ $100 if you do 10mg($1000), which is what my pro buddy got me. 10mg makes much better sense, as 1mg is nothing and would be gone in 10 days @ 100mcg/day.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Apr 1, 2014)

Octupi said:


> I wasn't considering Gropep...rather propeptides.net which was also listed.



I used propeptides, and while it worked it was confirmed not receptor grade. Also they ship from Canada so you have to deal with packaging and US customs, I personally only order US domestic, not worth risking o/seas issues (in my opinion). GAS is domestic and a much better product, also the price is excellent @ 5mg or 10mg. Which is how much you need anyway to do a considerable cycle.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Apr 1, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> I wouldn't blame you a bit for 12 weeks. The 4 week cycles IMO, came from what people are now calling "bro-science." I've never been able to figure out the 4 week ideas as I use GH 365 days/year.



Agreed.
Remember sufficient length time is required to maturize and permanentize the new cells and gains.


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 1, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> Agreed.
> Remember sufficient length time is required to maturize and permanentize the new cells and gains.



No question about it! Again, good thread.


----------



## Santoro (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm new here but have been around a while on UK-muscle. This thread is exactly what I've been looking for! Over on UK-muscle ifg1-lr3 gets slammed as a waste of time and money as it does nothing for muscle growth etc etc. One of the mods goes out of his way to slate it big time! Says it has no application in the real world on humans?! Anyway, I've just started on some and am shooting 50mcg approx 30-40 mins after working out. I haven't experienced any hypo symptoms so wondered if it's maybe bunk? I mixed it with Bw (ba+sodium chloride) and loaded all my pins and put in freezer. I take one out after the gym, defrost and shoot. Is this ok? Should I be using more then? Or will 50mcg be effective over say 8 weeks? Was a bit worried about high doses causing intestinal growth? Or is that bs?? Any help appreciated, thanks! 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Apr 3, 2014)

Santoro said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here but have been around a while on UK-muscle. This thread is exactly what I've been looking for! Over on UK-muscle ifg1-lr3 gets slammed as a waste of time and money as it does nothing for muscle growth etc etc. One of the mods goes out of his way to slate it big time! Says it has no application in the real world on humans?! Anyway, I've just started on some and am shooting 50mcg approx 30-40 mins after working out. I haven't experienced any hypo symptoms so wondered if it's maybe bunk? I mixed it with Bw (ba+sodium chloride) and loaded all my pins and put in freezer. I take one out after the gym, defrost and shoot. Is this ok? Should I be using more then? Or will 50mcg be effective over say 8 weeks? Was a bit worried about high doses causing intestinal growth? Or is that bs?? Any help appreciated, thanks!
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the thread.
Quite simply, any one who thinks IGF-1 doesn't work is either completely delusionally ignorant or has never got their hands on the real stuff. 
Leave IGF-1 LR3 to the informed and knowledgeable, as this drug has no place for the uneducated user.
To answer your question, 50mcg/day is a good dose(assuming you have the real thing) and yes 8wks will yield superior results over 4 weeks.


----------



## Santoro (Apr 3, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> Welcome to the thread.
> Quite simply, any one who thinks IGF-1 doesn't work is either completely delusionally ignorant or has never got their hands on the real stuff.
> Leave IGF-1 LR3 to the informed and knowledgeable, as this drug has no place for the uneducated user.
> To answer your question, 50mcg/day is a good dose(assuming you have the real thing) and yes 8wks will yield superior results over 4 weeks.



Cool, thanks for the reply! So am I mixing/storing it ok? In the frozen BW solution? I get mine from UK-peptides (cos I'm in the UK!) but they boast about being "American made"!! I've only had 2 shots so far so no idea if it's working yet. Like I said though, I've not noticed any hypo effects?? I have a shake with a banana and 40g fine Scottish oats mixed in straight after my shot, then have approx 30-40g complex carbs and protein every 2-3 hours thereafter. Could this be staving off any hypo symptoms maybe? Also, will I only get the extreme pump people talk about if I shoot pre workout? Sorry for all the questions!! Hope you don't mind. Finally, I'm currently on 800mg test, 400mg npp per week also. I'm assuming adding the igf to this stack should yeald very nice results?? Thanks for any advice mate!! 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Apr 4, 2014)

Santoro said:


> Cool, thanks for the reply! So am I mixing/storing it ok? In the frozen BW solution? I get mine from UK-peptides (cos I'm in the UK!) but they boast about being "American made"!! I've only had 2 shots so far so no idea if it's working yet. Like I said though, I've not noticed any hypo effects?? I have a shake with a banana and 40g fine Scottish oats mixed in straight after my shot, then have approx 30-40g complex carbs and protein every 2-3 hours thereafter. Could this be staving off any hypo symptoms maybe? Also, will I only get the extreme pump people talk about if I shoot pre workout? Sorry for all the questions!! Hope you don't mind. Finally, I'm currently on 800mg test, 400mg npp per week also. I'm assuming adding the igf to this stack should yeald very nice results?? Thanks for any advice mate!!
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk



You welcome mate.
Store at 2 deg C(35 F)-just above freezing temp. I personally do not freeze my IGF-1 as I believe this to be an internet theory and misinformation, because IGF-1 is a very sensitive peptide, I know this when I used to receive it direct from Gropep. I am of the opinion freezing it will damage it. Again this is my personal opinion and observation. Other users may disagree and can freeze their IGF-1 as much as they want. 
As for the solution, yes BW is fine. I would recommend the sodium chloride BW(NaCl BA) over plain BW(BA) which has no NaCl. The NaCl is advantageous. But don't worry if you only have regular BW that will do.


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 4, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> You welcome mate.
> Store at 2 deg C(35 F)-just above freezing temp. I personally do not freeze my IGF-1 as I believe this to be an internet theory and misinformation, because IGF-1 is a very sensitive peptide, I know this when I used to receive it direct from Gropep. I am of the opinion freezing it will damage it. Again this is my personal opinion and observation. Other users may disagree and can freeze their IGF-1 as much as they want.
> As for the solution, yes BW is fine. I would recommend the sodium chloride BW(NaCl BA) over plain BW(BA) which has no NaCl. The NaCl is advantageous. But don't worry if you only have regular BW that will do.



Sounds like what you've got is as good if not better than gropep. And no, I can't see freezing it either.


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 4, 2014)

You are definitely THE igf-1man. I am learning so much following this, thanks for logging your findings. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## chucksozz (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks for the thread really helpful. been around for a while just never really post on these forums however i felt the need to post on this one this thread is exactly what Ive been looking for Ive been researching igf for a long time a lot of great info but their is one thing Im still in the dark about and cant seem to get an answer for the life of me. seeing your post is what made me start to research the  recombinant version as opposed to the chemical synthases version which I believe most of them have some post it and say that's what they have others say that they have the recombinant version expressed in e coli don't want to mention names but one of the big pep companies I had to ask privately which version they carried and they told me it was recombinant made with e coli when i asked if it was human or mammalian version and why they had a section for custom made proteins and why they had igflr3 in that section that had info written about what it was and how it was made and only in the custom section did it say human igflr3 recombinant expressed in ecoli needless to say it was way more expensive in fact i had to get a special quote. so obviously they are full of shit beware of what you buy. oh and when I questioned him he threatened to ban me started hiding behind the disclaimer how under no circumstances should it be used for human consumption and I was very careful about what I said I wrote for research purposes, He was just pissed I peeped his card.anyway so what the hell is the real version that actually works I was thinking maybe tubovital since it is made by hygene dr lins hygetropins which everyone knows is pretty good as far as generics go


----------



## chucksozz (Apr 5, 2014)

just wanted to correct my last post I should not have said that turbo vital was made by hygene (dr lins) I am not sure of this I have an email in to them they claim it is made by them on the site and they have a link to the .cn site but I havent confirmed this yet sorry guys, by the way anyone ever use this product? or gas hgh its ridiculously cheap the turbovital not a bad price either


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 5, 2014)

Turbo vital is one I've also not heard of. I did a search, and it's Chinese stuff... The real deal I knew back when (from a pro I knew), was gropep.


----------



## chucksozz (Apr 6, 2014)

yes It is from china I thought if in fact it was made by the same company as hygetropin hgh it might be half way decent always had good results with hyges never could nail down a good source for pharm grade at least one thats prices are reasonable. As far as gropep just way too expensive for me


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 6, 2014)

With real high quality Igf1-Lr3 you'll feel pumped all day long. The source you use is vital to the success of your research.


----------



## chucksozz (Apr 6, 2014)

by real igf1lr3 you mean one made by a biotech company like gropep that deals specifically with recombinant proteins


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 6, 2014)

chucksozz said:


> by real igf1lr3 you mean one made by a biotech company like gropep that deals specifically with recombinant proteins


No. Last year a life extension doctor had several research companies Igf1-Lr3 sent to TEXAS A & M UNIVERSITY for analysis. Some tested legit but poor in quality. Others tested higher quality. Some actually turned out to be ghrp2. After that fiasco I am somewhat confident that most companies carry legit products so they don't lose their reputation, but you never know.


----------



## chucksozz (Apr 6, 2014)

That is interesting so even research companies you believe they have legit products even with the low prices. do you know why the prices at some of the bio chem companies are so high then whats the difference in the product this is what Ive been trying so hard to find out


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 6, 2014)

chucksozz said:


> That is interesting so even research companies you believe they have legit products even with the low prices. do you know why the prices at some of the bio chem companies are so high then whats the difference in the product this is what Ive been trying so hard to find out


Some companies mark the Igf up higher so guys will think it's better quality/legit. Price isn't the way to judge things. Legit igf1-Lr3 will make you feel very full in the muscles almost immediately after IM injection. You can also check your blood glucose to see if it drops post injection.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Apr 7, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> You are definitely THE igf-1man. I am learning so much following this, thanks for logging your findings.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



Pleasure brother, here to help and inform. It means the thread achieved its purpose. Healthy discussion is important.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Apr 7, 2014)

chucksozz said:


> Thanks for the thread really helpful. been around for a while just never really post on these forums however i felt the need to post on this one this thread is exactly what Ive been looking for Ive been researching igf for a long time a lot of great info but their is one thing Im still in the dark about and cant seem to get an answer for the life of me. seeing your post is what made me start to research the  recombinant version as opposed to the chemical synthases version which I believe most of them have some post it and say that's what they have others say that they have the recombinant version expressed in e coli don't want to mention names but one of the big pep companies I had to ask privately which version they carried and they told me it was recombinant made with e coli when i asked if it was human or mammalian version and why they had a section for custom made proteins and why they had igflr3 in that section that had info written about what it was and how it was made and only in the custom section did it say human igflr3 recombinant expressed in ecoli needless to say it was way more expensive in fact i had to get a special quote. so obviously they are full of shit beware of what you buy. oh and when I questioned him he threatened to ban me started hiding behind the disclaimer how under no circumstances should it be used for human consumption and I was very careful about what I said I wrote for research purposes, He was just pissed I peeped his card.anyway so what the hell is the real version that actually works I was thinking maybe tubovital since it is made by hygene dr lins hygetropins which everyone knows is pretty good as far as generics go



Glad my thread is really helpful to you.
Yes you want the human recombinant form. Identical to human IGF-1. 
Stay away from mammalian IGF-1 of other species. Ive seen horse, cow, rat and salmon IGF-1 amongst other species, this is done for the agricultural and food industries to enlarge the animals for food consumption and profit. If the salmon and cow meats weigh more (per lb) with greater muscle to fat ratios it means much more money(much higher prices).  That's the purpose of IGF-1 for other species. What the general population would understand as "giving hormones to the livestock."


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Apr 7, 2014)

JJB1 said:


> No. Last year a life extension doctor had several research companies Igf1-Lr3 sent to TEXAS A & M UNIVERSITY for analysis. Some tested legit but poor in quality. Others tested higher quality. Some actually turned out to be ghrp2. After that fiasco I am somewhat confident that most companies carry legit products so they don't lose their reputation, but you never know.



Ive been saying for a very long time, and have also documented it- that most IGF-1(and even gh for that matter from China) is relabeled GHRP. Which is what is causing these positive GH serum tests. Relabeled GHRP can get your serum levels tested at 46ng/ml. We've seen it. Also visually speaking, GHRP is idential to IGF-1 or hGH in appearance, sources just slap on a IGF-1 or GH label and charge a premium. Customers get fooled and do a serum test, their blood levels come up high at 35-45ng/ml. Now they believe they have real GH or real IGF1 because their vial label says so and their serum test comes back high(not knowing it was GHRP that did it). GHRP can actually shoot a higher ng/ml serum level then injecting GH, as the GHRP increases endogenous GH/IGF-1 levels and the IGF-1/GH injection is a synthetic.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Apr 7, 2014)

chucksozz said:


> yes It is from china I thought if in fact it was made by the same company as hygetropin hgh it might be half way decent always had good results with hyges never could nail down a good source for pharm grade at least one thats prices are reasonable. As far as gropep just way too expensive for me



Gropep's igf-1 is unreachable in price and they steer bodybuilders away specifically(a lot of paper work to trail the user) as Gropep underwent a federal investigation and audit in early 2000's due to their IGF-1. Their price is jacked the most because they own the patent


----------



## chucksozz (Apr 7, 2014)

That is absolutely amazing they continue to get away with that crap Im going to assume that Ghrp will not yeild the same long term results as hgh. Thats why it took me a very long time to fing a good source the hyges I get are the real deal not pharm grade for sure but I'm very happy with the results for the money I spend. I'm certainly not going to jump into purchasing igf1lr3 yet till I'm sure about the source and I learn and research all I can about It I just don't know enough yet and it seems that even though their is so much Info on it many  people really still dont understand it yet.


----------



## chucksozz (Apr 7, 2014)

It never ceases to amaze me that some people can be so desperate that they are willing to play rush and roulette and put something in their bodies they dont even know what it is or where it came from. I guess to an extent we all take a slight chance but please take some time to research your sources and be patient over time you will get all the answers you will need, 9 times out of 10  when you give it time you find something and change your mind


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Apr 7, 2014)

I love IGF-1, its my specialty hence my handle. With that being said, Ive used the real deal and am currently blogging it here. You will know your IGF-1 is real the moment you take it, from the very 1st shot. Your muscles will pump up and fill out like balloons, to the point your pumps can cripple your workout when taken pre-wo. Your blood sugar will drop(hypo) if you don't eat enough carbs throughout the entire day. You will also experience the nerve tingles, as IGF-1 stimulates nerve growth.
To me, IGF-1 is GH on steroids and insulin. What I mean by that, is IGF-1 is much stronger then GH.


----------



## chucksozz (Apr 7, 2014)

defiantly wasn't directing that to you igf man learned a lot from you already just for someone who might stop bye


----------



## chucksozz (Apr 7, 2014)

Thats why Im here  to research and learn I found a company I have been researching for a while heard very good things about them recombinant protein specialists thats all they deal with not a peptide research chem company. 1mg is $225 plus shipping roughly the same as the turbovital I was researching Im thinking this stuff would be much better then generic from china


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Apr 7, 2014)

chucksozz said:


> defiantly wasn't directing that to you igf man learned a lot from you already just for someone who might stop bye



I know that, all good. Was identifying the symptoms of real IGF-1 so you would be aware.


----------



## Santoro (Apr 8, 2014)

chucksozz said:


> It never ceases to amaze me that some people can be so desperate that they are willing to play rush and roulette



Lol, you mean Russian Roulette haha! Soz man, but that was funny!! 


Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## jshel12 (Apr 12, 2014)

I will be using igf-1 lr3 for the first time in a month or so.  I'm already pretty lean and looking to stay full and gain some muscle while losing even more fat.  Can I expect this when I may have to consume simple surgars at times throughout the day.  I was gonna do 1 inject daily post workout.  Then consume post workout shake (35 grams carbs from gatorade, 20 grams BCAA, 12.5 grams of glutamine) then a meal with alot of carbs about an  45-60 minutes later.  Will this be enough from keeping me from going hypo.  And what would a good dose be for first time user. I was initially thinking 100mcg, now thinking more towards 66-80mcgs.  Will also be running test and tren if that even matters.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Apr 14, 2014)

jshel12 said:


> I will be using igf-1 lr3 for the first time in a month or so.  I'm already pretty lean and looking to stay full and gain some muscle while losing even more fat.  Can I expect this when I may have to consume simple surgars at times throughout the day.  I was gonna do 1 inject daily post workout.  Then consume post workout shake (35 grams carbs from gatorade, 20 grams BCAA, 12.5 grams of glutamine) then a meal with alot of carbs about an  45-60 minutes later.  Will this be enough from keeping me from going hypo.  And what would a good dose be for first time user. I was initially thinking 100mcg, now thinking more towards 66-80mcgs.  Will also be running test and tren if that even matters.



The simple carbs will not make you fat when using IGF-1, as a matter of fact you must consume simple carbs to avoid going into hypoglycemia.  When on IGF-1 carbs are not stored as fat, they are stored in your muscles keeping your muscles pumped and full. The reason being? IGF-1 makes you VERY insulin sensitive, which means the carbs are not stored as fat but always stored in the muscles. Insulin resistance is what makes you fat. The other great fat loss pathway of IGF-1 is the fact IGF-1 causes lipolisis(using stored body fat for energy). Your protocol above looks fine, start off with 50mcg and see how your body handles that. Assuming your IGF-1 is the real deal, 50mcg will be enough.


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 14, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> The simple carbs will not make you fat when using IGF-1, as a matter of fact you must consume simple carbs to avoid going into hypoglycemia.  When on IGF-1 carbs are not stored as fat, they are stored in your muscles keeping your muscles pumped and full. The reason being? IGF-1 makes you VERY insulin sensitive, which means the carbs are not stored as fat but always stored in the muscles. Insulin resistance is what makes you fat. The other great fat loss pathway of IGF-1 is the fact IGF-1 causes lipolisis(using stored body fat for energy). Your protocol above looks fine, start off with 50mcg and see how your body handles that. Assuming your IGF-1 is the real deal, 50mcg will be enough.



Good useful post here! Keep at it brother.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## workhard2121 (Apr 14, 2014)

Great info here. What I've been saying for a while. As JJ said, testing was done a bunch of sources. Only a few came out legit. Know your source. Find a good one and stick with it. I've used the real deal, and as you and JJ said. From the first inject you will feel the muscle pumped. It's amazing.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 15, 2014)

workhard2121 said:


> Great info here. What I've been saying for a while. As JJ said, testing was done a bunch of sources. Only a few came out legit. Know your source. Find a good one and stick with it. I've used the real deal, and as you and JJ said. From the first inject you will feel the muscle pumped. It's amazing.



Exactly. You will know in a few days if you have good product


----------



## chucksozz (Apr 17, 2014)

Igf man have you noticed any water retention on lr3 like with hgh?. Ive noticed at times during my hgh cycles that I would retain water all over I would smooth right out and hold most of it in my lower legs, of course I noticed it more when cutting. I would either have to back off on my dose or just ride it out till it passes. Does that happen with lr3?


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Apr 17, 2014)

chucksozz said:


> Igf man have you noticed any water retention on lr3 like with hgh?. Ive noticed at times during my hgh cycles that I would retain water all over I would smooth right out and hold most of it in my lower legs, of course I noticed it more when cutting. I would either have to back off on my dose or just ride it out till it passes. Does that happen with lr3?



Good question and point to touch on.

Absolutely NOT. Real IGF-1 LR3 makes you ripped and hard to the bone. Refer to my above posts regarding the IGF-1 fat loss properties and pathways. For me PERSONALLY IGF-1 eats away fat better then anything else(T3, AAS, clen). Definitely one of the best weapons to have in your arsenals for pre-contest or ripping up. IGF-1 makes me dry and hard, with my muscles always full and pumped as hell(the IGF-1 I'm currently using). I wrote in my blog above Im having ZERO water retention. This is another one of the many advantages IGF-1 has over HGH in the HGH vs IGF-1 debates.


----------



## jshel12 (Apr 17, 2014)

Do you think ramping up the doses over the course of 10 weeks  (ie. 33mcgs for 4 weeks, then 66mcgs for 4, then 100 for last 2) is better, or would it be better to do a steady dose of say 66 mcgs for 4 weeks, take off 2 weeks, then back on for 4 weeks.  I've seen on here that desensetation occours eventually.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Apr 21, 2014)

jshel12 said:


> Do you think ramping up the doses over the course of 10 weeks  (ie. 33mcgs for 4 weeks, then 66mcgs for 4, then 100 for last 2) is better, or would it be better to do a steady dose of say 66 mcgs for 4 weeks, take off 2 weeks, then back on for 4 weeks.  I've seen on here that desensetation occours eventually.



Start off with the lowest dose and work your way up gradually till you reach your optimal dose or sweet spot. For eg, 50mcg, 80mcg, 100mcg max.


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (May 7, 2014)

Sorry for the delayed posting guys, I've been really busy with work but I wanted to give a final report as I completed my entire 8 week cycle a few days ago.
MY CONCLUSION: THIS IS THE BEST IGF-1 I'VE USED HANDS DOWN!!! 
WHY? Because I could use much less then any other brand and yield 2x to 5x the results. Another big factor was, this was the most stable IGF-1 Ive ever seen and used. Whilst Gropep was the most sensitive(going off the easiest) but yet the most expensive! Go figure...
FINAL RESULTS: Body weight ballooned to 252lbs, yes I ate a lot of carbs! I needed to on the IGF1, but the great thing is I didn't get fat from all the carbs. I know most people have CARB PHOBIA, but on IGF-1 you gotta eat your carbs, especially good complex carbs- brown rice, wild rice, oats, sweet potatoes, even good old mashed potatoes. I also indulged into the pasta lol. Bodyfat reduction was 4.8%, which is very considerable considering the huge increase in bodyweight and eating lots of carbs and calories. Training wise, I was strong as a bull! Muscles protruded all the time and joints/tendons were stronger(providing lots of support). Recovery was amazing, sleep was magnificent(deep REM) and muscle pumps were outright devastating and crippling. 

MY 8 WEEK CYCLE THEORY: I believe has resulted in permanent gains, I have new muscle cells and new tissue cells. This was achieved by a lengthier cycle(8 weeks min). The body requires adequate time to develop and miniaturize new muscle cells, cutting it short by doing 4 week cycles will offset mitigate this goal.
Again this is my opinion and theory, you don't have to agree.

I hope this blog was helpful. I will do my best to answer questions in the thread and PM.


----------

